# New AC game for 3ds rumored..? Keep an eye open maybe..



## Classygirl (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok, wasn't sure where to put this or if but rumors go around all the time and I know nothing secret so will share the one I heard, my caveat, but my fianc? may know someone else who knows someone with info on games non announced yet but being set in motion to be released so he says... When he went to get my second ds they gave him a display copy on the special edition game boy looking one new and he asked if they had heard anything on any AC games being released and for what console. I can't verify but am just saying what he was told last week by someone who knew the release date and system but couldn't say as wasn't allowed to announce as said Nintendo was going to do it fast and sudden within three weeks of when he was there so he made a deal to have them hold one if this is the case as they can't list it on their release lists and whether they have stock already don't know but a name was slipped not remembered..., he was told to watch as it will happen fast and that would be for the ds family. So after release official announce Id already be able to be on pre order list when he could..so am told...again second hand news...no way to know if is so by us...

Again un identified worker with possible connections told him within three weeks from last Tuesday the release should be announced so for him to be prepared because it would be for the ds not the wii u. The person said once could and it hit he would put him down for auto pre save as a friend for me. Now I know sometimes they change dates and rumors of new game have been around just sharing what I heard through an anonymous source at a place who said they already know but can't announce yet and he did say was compat with the 3ds/ds family. Not the U..which is why I thought May interest some if true...but he knows more than me he was even given the name but didn't write it down and they cannot print this out for him so he will be looking into it. Note I have no way to verify this but just want those who really love AC to be ready if this is correct info didn't come from me, there is no leak, just passing on possibly likely information from a fourth party...if it turns out unfounded ok if not why not be ready to keep an eye I say. Again I have no personal inside info or connections just what I was told by someone who was told by someone else who MAY know what I don't...am leaving it all anon but that's what my finances friend working somewhere not for Nintendo but somewhere who would know to be prepared on stock coming may know...

IF this is so just sharing so you can keep your eyes open over the next couple of weeks for a surprise release...as I will be. I have no association with Nintendo only know what my fianc? with friends in gaming sales an anon source told him...I as a fan hope it is true. Nintendo is not known for giving out to much info on early release info on big games. I went alone to a game store and was printed out all games listed to be released it had five games over next four years all systems and that can't be right...only what is already officially allowed to be ordered pre and I do trust the guy but he can't do more than say expect this within a month from last week so he could have the guy hold a pre order when it comes down. Again if it does and the rumored info is valid and no push backs are made...Am only sharing in hopes this is so so that the community can watch as it was told it would be ds not wii...but again I know nothing...and maybe parties involved are mistaken..wink...but maybe not so just a rumor share but I'd keep an eye on this one if there is one thing my fianc? has a way of knowing through friends it's tech he knew about my new phone to get and told me to hold off three weeks and before then even the verizon people didn't know that phone was coming into existence or couldn't say it was coming anyway but it did so I trust his friends. But like anything they could hold back...or not.. Just a rumor...

Again may all be unfounded so just another rumor that a new AC for 3ds may hit market in next month then again maybe not so grain of salt as I know nothing and know no one personally who does myself and misinformation could have been passed which would not be my boyfriends fault as he also has no association with the company and said anon could always be wrong, just if is for ds and going to pop up keep a watch as you likely already are so just saying I will be watching the rumor mill on this. Then again some of you may already know, or we could all be wrong it's just a rumor right now..but how great would that be would be about the right time too.


----------



## 727 (Dec 28, 2014)

wow i must admit i really hope this rumor is true because i enjoy having animal crossing new leaf on 3ds.


----------



## Zady (Dec 28, 2014)

nooo I want it for WiiU


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 28, 2014)

I sincerely doubt Nintendo would release more than one AC game per each console. It doesn't really make sense and it doesn't encourage AC fans to buy the new consoles Nintendo releases.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm really hoping for a wii u version, it wouldn't make sense for them to put two on one console when there's been an animal crossing on each console since the first for GC.
If they _were_ to release another for handheld it would probably be for new 3ds and I don't plan on getting one.


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 28, 2014)

Faery said:


> I sincerely doubt Nintendo would release more than one AC game per each console. It doesn't really make sense and it doesn't encourage AC fans to buy the new consoles Nintendo releases.



I'm taking this all with a grain of salt cuz it's just rumors
maybe they'd come out with an AC for the New 3DS when it's released in america

i hate the New 3ds


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

If this is true, it'd be nice if the game could be released on multiple consoles maybe? I know they haven't ever done this with AC, but it's useful for people who don't own every console. Even SSB is on WiiU and 3DS. Aside from marketing purposes, it makes no sense to release the game on a single console.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Well given to the situation.

Animal Crossing started on a console, then a handheld, and a console again.

I know many people prefer Animal Crossing on-the-go (Myself included), but the next game is going to be a console-exclusive.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2014)

Not true at all. this is just like the same "when will NL release' debate over and over again - when everyone was taking gamestops plsceholder dates as legit, or people saying "my uncles cousins nephews stepbrothers aunts grandmother's step-sisters sons half-brother knows a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend who knows Reggie and said the game would release on..."

There is no way Nintendo, outside of Japan, would specifically know the release date for a game that has not even been announced yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faery said:


> I sincerely doubt Nintendo would release more than one AC game per each console. It doesn't really make sense and it doesn't encourage AC fans to buy the new consoles Nintendo releases.





spCrossing said:


> Well given to the situation.
> 
> Animal Crossing started on a console, then a handheld, and a console again.
> 
> ...



Not true. Stop looking at the western market. If you look at the original Japanese market, the first game was released on the N64, and the next two on the GC, all three of those games are consoles, one right after the other - so that debunks the "console and handled repeat" point.

Anyway, I should probably say I'm not saying the next AC game wont be on the 3DS, I'm just saying this rumor isn't true. Like I said, there is no way anyone outside of Japan would know an intended release date at this point. So that alone debunks the theory entirely.

As for whether the next AC game will be WiiU or New 3DS, who knows. Putting the game on WiiU would boost sales, but by how much? I know some people would buy a WiiU for the game, but there are people who wouldn't. A WiiU release would kinda be playing with fire (but I don't think Nintendo really cares). And with the New 3DS, it's pretty much the same thing, you're going to need to buy a new system to play it either way (I personally doubt they'd release it on the regular 3DS but who knows). 

I'd rather a WiiU release, simply because HD, more console capacity, and simply because I don't see the point in buying a revamped pre-existing system when it's not even a next-gen console. If they did release a new AC exclusively for the New 3DS, I'd probably skip it and wait for the next-gen console to release until I buy it, because chances are I can still play New 3DS exclusive games on it, plus I'll have a larger selection of games to play on it since it's next-gen, and not a small selection like I'm guessing New 3DS exclusive will be, so it wont be a waste of money like the New 3DS.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure we'll find out at E3 next year.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2014)

In response to all the comments dissing the wii u, thus saying AC wont be released on it, the wii u sales have doubled since its release. With a total of 7.3 million sales as of October 2014, the new games available on the wii u have made it appealing to people as when the wii u was first released there were few games available to buy. Thus the downfall of sales. But think about it, in 2017, do you really think AC would make another animal crossing game on the 3DS? After like 5 years of the 3DS release? Thats like releasing mario kart 8 for the wii, i mean seriously?

Nintendo likes making new games for their new consoles to help promote those consoles. The 3ds got like zelda and acnl, a new mario kart, mario 3d world etc. The wii u got Smash bros and mario kart 8. Considering the amount of acnl players and how popular it is with people still buying it now, its garunteed they want to make a new game and double the amount of sales for that new AC game.

The rumors about the new AC game not making it onto the wii u because of 'bad' sales, is quite false and it is so unlikely that an AC game will come out on the 3DS or the New 3DS. If it is coming out on any handheld system, it will be a new one.

*Also remember, it took 6 years to get a new AC game between city folk and acnl, and dont you like the changes? Enjoy the one you have!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 29, 2014)

I honestly hope it is like ssb4; released on both wiiU and 3DS so players of the series get to decide what they liked best, playing it on the gamecube or wii or on the DS and 3DS.

I hope this rumour is true! I doubt it will be released next year though. Maybe 2016 ?


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

Faery said:


> I sincerely doubt Nintendo would release more than one AC game per each console. It doesn't really make sense and it doesn't encourage AC fans to buy the new consoles Nintendo releases.



This. It follows a pattern: GC, DS, Wii, 3DS, it only makes sense to coordinate the newest title with the newest console on the market.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 29, 2014)

I actually hope this rumor is true. Animal crossing games are always better on handhelds. ACNL was such a big hit, I wouldn't be surprised if they made another one for the 3DS.


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 29, 2014)

To make everyone happy it should be on both systems.  I received Smash Brothers for the WiiU and you can play it on your 3DS if you own a 3DS copy.  Play on the go during the day and than move over to the gamepad or the TV at night would be nice.
Nintendo must know that a lot want it on a handheld device.  For me I'd rather just play on the WiiU.  I find the 3DS uncomfortable after awhile.  Catching a scorpion on a big screen would be cool.

Usually AC games gets an announcement and we have to wait along time for it to come out.  I bought my 3DS XL as soon as it was announced and preordered my copy as soon as they would let me.  Preorder it 6 months before it came out.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd be fine with an updated version of the current New Leaf tbh. Instead of them just adding in a few things and popping it into a console like they did with City Folk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As in, an update sent out via eshop, not a new game.


----------



## Momo15 (Dec 29, 2014)

I honestly think this would be on the Wii U instead. Sure, the first two games were on the same system, BUT only because it was developed differently to be globalized rather than Japanese only. So following the regular pattern, it's most likely gonna land as a Wii U game rather than yet another 3DS game.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> *Also remember, it took 6 years to get a new AC game between city folk and acnl, and dont you like the changes? Enjoy the one you have!



Dec/Nov '08 to Nov '12/June '13 looks like 4/4.5 years to me, not 6.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Dec/Nov '08 to Nov '12/June '13 looks like 4/4.5 years to me, not 6.



Sorry, thought it was 2007 xD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 30, 2014)

I would like a Wii U version, nut I do not have one and then the forum may be mainly about that game since it is new, unless the game would be bad which I would highly doubt.
But... They could also release it for both the 3DS and Wii U like with SSB4


----------



## P.K. (Dec 30, 2014)

I think it would an interesting idea to place it on both Wii U and the new 3ds. As much as I like ac being handheld, I really don't think I'd buy the new 3ds just for ac. Although it makes me wonder how they'll deal with things like QR codes if it'll be on Wii U.


----------

